# Timmy the Taper



## Timmy the Taper (Dec 9, 2009)

I,m new around here but have a question.Every time I do what we call Blending,new drywall to painted walls I always get a lot of air holes on the 2nd coat. Ive tried skimming first and it seemed to work. Does anybody have any tricks they use to stop those lousy bubbles from coming back every time?


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

Primer it.

We use either Hamilton Prep Coat (5gal buckets) or a shellac-based primer, like Zinsser.

On questionable walls, we'll do a small test square with mud, just to see how it reacts.

If it bubbles up like yours, then surely you will need some sort of primer / sealer before applying anymore mud.

Either this, or skim coating the walls 4-5 times.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Timmy the Taper said:


> I,m new around here but have a question.Every time I do what we call Blending,new drywall to painted walls I always get a lot of air holes on the 2nd coat. Ive tried skimming first and it seemed to work. Does anybody have any tricks they use to stop those lousy bubbles from coming back every time?


 
I use Vario does not create the bloody things in the first place

Rebel


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I could tell you, but......it's gonna cost oh.... about tree fiddy


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Do a search.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

You probly already did this, but pull the mud both ways. Up, then down. That might help. If not follow the other suggestions. This topic has come up before, so as bevelation has stated do a search. Also this has come up under the drywall section at contractortalk.com. Check there too.


----------

